# LYFT LOS ANGELES SUCKS



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

lyft La has lower fares than Uber. uber pays you $0.90 a mile while lyft pays you $0.88 a mile.
but both suck because uber drops their rates to $0.85 every time you accept uberpool.

plus on lyft you never know when you're getting pt. uber is more transparent there.

tipping is better on lyft, but every time you don't get tipped you're driving at a loss. i noticed that i get paid better on uber x than lyft on non tipped rides.

lyft is cool in other markets, but in La it doesn't make sense to choose lyft over uber; unless you're a sexy female and get tipped on every ride.


----------



## casino777 (Jul 2, 2016)

uber strike said:


> lyft La has lower fares than Uber. uber pays you $0.90 a mile while lyft pays you $0.88 a mile.
> but both suck because uber drops their rates to $0.85 every time you accept uberpool.
> 
> plus on lyft you never know when you're getting pt. uber is more transparent there.
> ...


They are both one in the same in fees. But what I've seen with let's say a 3 miles Lyft ride compared to a regular UberX 3 mile ride I earn slightly more with Lyft. But no big difference. Premier rides need to pick up and they need to change there so called surge. Getting sick of seeing a little pink square on the map. The Primetime sucks with Lyft.


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

little pink squares. lol. that's so ridiculous. uber has lyft beat there big time.
maybe true on short trips but everytime i look at my earnings after long trips i am always surprised and end up emailing lyft asking to review the fare but they always say it's correct. that's when i looked into it and saw that uber pays you more on uber x than on lyft.


----------



## casino777 (Jul 2, 2016)

uber strike said:


> little pink squares. lol. that's so ridiculous. uber has lyft beat there big time.
> maybe true on short trips but everytime i look at my earnings after long trips i am always surprised and end up emailing lyft asking to review the fare but they always say it's correct. that's when i looked into it and saw that uber pays you more on uber x than on lyft.


With all the new pedal stuff. Uber keeps that up then Lyft is doomed unless they can counter it. Also something Lyft does that erks me is they show gross earnings after each trip on the app and Uber shows net earnings.


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

lyft just upgraded the power driver bonus in sf. once again La is assed out. i'm really considering going back to uber.


----------



## ACHUMA (Jun 26, 2016)

Lyft sucks everywhere.


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

ACHUMA said:


> Lyft sucks everywhere.


apparently you haven't seen the new upgrade in sf and nyc. lyft made it possible and reasonable to earn your 20% back. 
lyft also raised the rates in Oc to $1.05. while we are still at $0.88 in La. that is less than uberx.


----------

